# Engineers Corner > Information Technology Computer TV Tuners

## Chandra Veenapoosa

Hello,

Could some one explain about Computer TV Tuners.... How it's used and what it is... 

Thanks,
Beena

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Hi Beena,

Nowadays in market there are tow type of Computer Tv tuner available :-

1. External  

2. Internal

*Tv tuner*  = It works with computer.WHen u install it u can watch all the Tv channels on your pc's moniter.

1. *External Tv Tuner* = In external Tv tuner u don't need to switch on ur pc. it will attach with ur moniter cable and whenever u want u can use your moniter as your television.But in this u can't record the programmer,movies from television.

2. *Internal Tv Tuner* = In internal Tv tuner u have to start ur pc first then only it will intialize. It will install inside ur CPU. It can work also as display adapter. Here u can cut the television programme and movies from televison.


I hope ur query will get resolve.IF any doubt revert back.


Regards

Nikhil Rattan

----------


## vmshenoy

hi friends

 I think this should have been answered much earlier, but still i feel some people would like to know about it!

     TV-tuner is a receiver of a television signal, i.e. almost the same device as what any TV-set or video-recorder is equipped with (a video-player doesn’t have a TV-tuner). This type of radio equipment has not only a receiver like that, but also the whole lot of different functional modules (the type of these modules depends on the type of the device). The PC TV-tuner doesn’t have additional elements, as it is a kind of expansion of the PC video and audio system. And the way the TV-tuner communicates with your PC depends solely on the type of a TV-tuner.


please visit here to know more about it!


X-bit labs - Articles - Six PCI TV-Tuners Roundup (page 2)

Hope information is useful!
bye

 :Big Grin:

----------


## raju1984

One more thing i will like to add here...Though TV tuners are very helpful most of the times., there might be some performance issues associated with the system while using the Tv tuners...

There were some problems using this TV tuners related to performance and so its advisable to better get a portable Tv rather than to let the system ruin its own performance.. Just felt like giving a suggestion... :Cool:

----------


## peeyush_jain

Thanks a lot for your kind information i was not aware the depht knowlege about the TV Tunner card

----------

